# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Gumbo tonight

## CREGGERS

just finished making the Roux, I'll post a pic later when it's finished.

----------


## JoshA

I will play for gumbo

----------


## CREGGERS

ever see the inspiration for the song Bill Wharton the Sauce Boss ?

----------


## MIke R

I spent too much time working in Louisiana to even consider making a gumbo.....I just don't see how I could measure up with what I have been treated to....especially with all that day boat fresh shrimp and oysters they got

----------


## JoshA

No. My familiarity with the song comes from JB's album Beach House on the Moon. Sounds like there's a story here.

----------


## CREGGERS

that's a shame......I love it. 





> I spent too much time working in Louisiana to even consider making a gumbo.....I just don't see how I could measure up with what I have been treated to....especially with all that day boat fresh shrimp and oysters they got

----------


## JEK

> I spent too much time working in Louisiana to even consider making a gumbo.....I just don't see how I could measure up with what I have been treated to....especially with all that day boat fresh shrimp and oysters they got



 I bet AndyNap could make a great one.

----------


## CREGGERS

he's a damn good slide blues guitarist and his gimmick is he cooks gumbo on stage during his show. His show is part revival meeting, part blues show and everyone eats the gumbo at the end of the show. FUN... If you can ever see him do it !
http://www.sauceboss.com/press.htm
Here's some videos http://www.sauceboss.com/press.htm
Buffett saw him perform live once and wrote the song about him.

"Now the Sauce Boss makes his cookin' on the stage 
Singing and a-picking for his nightly wage 
Sweating and a frettin' from his head to his toe 
Playin' and swayin' with the gumbo"




> No. My familiarity with the song comes from JB's album Beach House on the Moon. Sounds like there's a story here.

----------


## MIke R

I do make a mean jambalaya though..maybe some day I'll try a gumbo....I would  need fresh Gulf shrimp and Oysters and a really good andouille before I would even think about it

----------


## CREGGERS

I use Shrimp (yes,frozen), andouille (from Comeaux's) and Chicken. No oysters for me.
Jambalaya is one of the true comfort foods for me, I'd love to try your recipe some time.





> I do make a mean jambalaya though..maybe some day I'll try a gumbo....I would  need fresh Gulf shrimp and Oysters and a really good andouille before I would even think about it

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> I spent too much time working in Louisiana to even consider making a gumbo.....I just don't see how I could measure up with what I have been treated to....especially with all that day boat fresh shrimp and oysters they got
> 
> 
> 
>  I bet AndyNap could make a great one.




I do and I even have Filé powder- not many can say that. I don't like okra but Phyl does so I include it. The Oyster House has great Seafood gumbo every Wednesday for lunch where I have it every week including today. To me it's a winter dish to make.

----------


## MIke R

> I use Shrimp (yes,frozen), andouille (from Comeaux's) and Chicken. No oysters for me.
> Jambalaya is one of the true comfort foods for me, I'd love to try your recipe some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh I have to have oysters in my gumbo or no deal..and file powder too....

I have my jambalaya recipe on my computer up north.....I will put it out there when I get there..in about three weeks

----------


## andynap

The recipes I use are from little pamphlets I got in NOLA that have the recipes from restaurants we ate at. All good.

----------


## MIke R

I learned my cajun cooking from the cajun cook who crewed on one of the Gulf boats I ran..even though he was such an alcoholic when I ordered the crew to start hiding their booze, he started drinking the Listerene .....still a great  cook though

----------


## CREGGERS

I agree it's more of a winter dish but I just felt like making it tonight.
I never found much flavor in file nor it's supposed thickening power. I like  a good dark roux and okra, It's preference I guess.


I do and I even have Filé powder- not many can say that. I don't like okra but Phyl does so I include it. The Oyster House has great Seafood gumbo every Wednesday for lunch where I have it every week including today. To me it's a winter dish to make.[/quote]

----------


## KevinS

I could use a recipe better than the one that I use, which is off of the side of a Zatarain's box.

----------


## CREGGERS

Here's my recipe which I've culled from several different ones over the years to make it my own.

*Roux*: in stockpot on high, heat the olive oil and whisk in the flour. *Continuously stir* until a dark brown color. 

*1* *whole chicken cooked (3 lbs)
1 gallon chicken stock
2 white onions diced
2 green peppers diced
6 oz of your favorite hot sauce
1 1/2 lb. andouille sausage 
2 zucchini diced
1 lb. okra
1 1/2 pounds  large shrimp, oysters, or crawfish
parsley
green onions
freshly ground black pepper & salt
cooked rice*
*** add the cooked chicked meat, stock, onions & peppers bring to a boil & reduce heat to simmer.
*** add the hot sauce, andouille, zucchini, & okra. Continue to simmer on low heat until okra is cooked and bring back to a rolling boil. Add the shrimp & boil 3 minutes.
Season with salt & pepper.
Serve each portion over a bed of rice.

----------


## andynap

> I could use a recipe better than the one that I use, which is off of the side of a Zatarain's box.




I just saw this but I am at work. When I get home I'll post my recipes.

----------


## GramChop

the key to making a perfect roux is two beers.....it takes about the same amount of time to consume the beers as it does for the roux to be done!  ...constantly stirring, of course!

i, personally, have never made a gumbo, but i used to hang around with a guy that made a kick-a** gumbo!!!  i don't miss him, but i sure miss his gumbo!

----------


## andynap

THat's funny but a good dark roux is low heat and you don't leave it while you are making it.

----------


## MIke R

you never ever leave  either a roux or a risotto...

stir...stir...stir

----------


## CREGGERS

yup





> you never ever leave  either a roux or a risotto...
> 
> stir...stir...stir







> you never ever leave  either a roux or a risotto...
> 
> stir...stir...stir

----------


## andynap

> you never ever leave  either a roux or a risotto...



Or shrimp

----------


## MIke R

fresh shrimp comes out under a minute for me..frozen a bit longer....so yeah..don't leave the shrimp

----------


## CREGGERS

a butter-based roux (for étouffée) is made on low heat because the butter would scorch on high, but if you're going to make a dark roux with oil, I've always seen it done on high.
Everyone has their way of doing things I guess.





> THat's funny but a good dark roux is low heat and you don't leave it while you are making it.

----------


## MIke R

depends on the oil...some oils have pretty low  temp smoke points

----------


## andynap

It burns on high heat.

----------


## GramChop

> THat's funny but a good dark roux is low heat and you don't leave it while you are making it.



oh, i KNOW you don't leave it.  you have a beer in one hand and a wooden spoon in the other!

----------


## andynap

You have beer I have wine. :)

----------


## CREGGERS

I use olive or peanut oil, I've only burned a roux once and it was because I left it briefly. Constant stirring.
Whatever works for everyone is cool, There's more then one way to skin a cat.





> depends on the oil...some oils have pretty low  temp smoke points








> It burns on high heat.

----------


## GramChop

> You have beer I have wine. :)



truth be told:  i prefer wine, too!  the cook i made reference to in an earlier post was the beer drinker!

----------


## MIke R

moi???...I generally dont drink beer when I am cooking either....I drink wine....

----------


## andynap

Not you silly

----------


## amyb

If there is anything to be learned from chef Julia Child-while cooking, sip wine!!

----------


## MIke R

> If there is anything to be learned from chef Julia Child-while cooking, sip wine!!



well I dont know about the "sip" part though...LOL

----------


## GramChop

> If there is anything to be learned from chef Julia Child-while cooking, *sip* wine!!



what does that mean???

----------


## amyb

With food, Take human bites! That's what I often told my 3 growing sons. With wine, sip and savor-do not gulp.

----------


## MIke R

no gulp....something _between_ a sip and a gulp

lets call it a......sulp

----------


## GramChop

the way i went through bottles of wine on the island, i'm wondering if i even know how to 'sip'!

----------


## amyb

My dear, simply PRACTICE........

----------


## GramChop

me likes the way you thinks, amyb!!

----------

